# Initial fertilizer application?



## GeneIV (Apr 11, 2017)

What do you recommend/use for an initial fertilizer app while the grass is "waking/greening up"? I am having my soil tested to see where I am currently. My plan will be to use Milo as he main fertilizer during the year. Thanks!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Nothing wrong with Milorganite now!  Other than that you could use anything you have easily available but I would only go about .5lb/K of Nitrogen.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

While it is waking up I wouldn't use a fast release fert as most of it will be wasted. Most prefer a slow release fert anyways, like Milorganite. If using Milo anytime you see green would be my answer as long as the budget allows, if fert budget is an issue I think waiting till after the first couple mows would be more beneficial.


----------



## GeneIV (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks! I ended up stretching 1 bag of Milo over ~3,100SF by dropping at a slightly lower rate on my spreader. It's an Earthway 2600A. Milo bag rate called for 19, I set it around 16. So it should've ended up between .5 and .6lbs N per 1K.


----------

